# Entwicklersoftware für Programme



## stain (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Entwicklersoftware die mir dabei hilft Programme zu erstellen?
Diese sollte für Anfänger leicht verständlich, möglichst Freeware, sonst auch Shareware und deutsch sein.
Außerdem habe ich ein paar Java-Kenntnisse.
Mit diesem Programm würde ich gerne ohne sehr viel Arbeit kleine Programme erstellen.

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## LukeS (22. Dezember 2006)

Beim erstellen von Programmen kommt es darauf an, mit welcher Programmiersprache du arbeiten willst.
Theoretisch brauchst du dann zum erstellen deiner Programme verschiedene Anwendungen:
Sicher mal einen Compiler, der deinen Programmcode in Maschinencode übersetzt. Und sicher einen Editor um dein Programm zu schreiben.
Es gibt sogenannte Etwicklungsumgebungen (IDE, Integrated Development Environment) die alles das du brauchst enthält.
Ich nehm mal an du willst mit Java arbeiten, wenn du mit dieser Programmiersprache schon gewisse erfahrungen gemacht hast.
Hier hast du eine Liste von gratis IDE's für Java:
http://www.thefreecountry.com/programming/javaide.shtml
Ich weiss nicht ob es deutsche IDE's gibt. Aber wenn du programmieren willst, sollst du sowieso ein bisschen Englisch lernen. Learning by doing.
Für Java brauchst du ausserdem das Java development Kit JDK von Sun Microsystems:
http://java.sun.com/javase/index.jsp

Eigentlich solltest du das JDK und eine IDE kennen, von deinen Javaübungen.

Fragen über Java, oder wie du das JDK und eine IDE aufsetzt, stellst du am besten im Java-Forum.

Hoffentlich konnte ich dir helfen.

Gruss LukeS


----------

